# Soundstream reference and rubicon



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

Has anyone tested the soundstream reference and rubicon amplifiers to see if the specs were true and the power ratings were right


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

there was a review in PASMAG for the 4 channel Ref. or was it the 2 channel. 

they said it makes the power. my only complaint was the size. 

I think the new Rubicons are over a little.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

ty i saw the review on the reference 4.760. it got good reviews. now i just need to find a rubicon one


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I have not tested the Ref or Rubicon series but I have tested the D200., D100, D60, MC140, and MC120 and they all met the specs at 12V.

I have also tested the D200, D100 and MC140 bridged and they all met the bridged specs. I was told from a very reliable source that some of the 1st series Rubicons in fact used D series boards.


----------

